# Hệ thống Điện > Ống phóng laser & các thiết bị liên quan >  Cách test nguồn với ống phóng laser CO2

## emptyhb

Tình hình em mới mua lại được 1 bộ laser CO2 chưa dùng,

Hôm nay em mới nhận được nguồn để test, Em đấu nối như hình sau để test mà chỉ thấy ống phóng kêu tè tè, không phát tia là bị sao vậy ạ?





Em đấu như sau:

* 5V vào In
* 1 chân công tắc hành trình đấu với 5V, chân còn lại đấu với H
* Chân water protect P đấu với GND

Bấm thử công tắc hành trình thì chỉ thấy ống phóng kêu tè tè không phát tia.

Nhờ các bác phán bệnh giúp ạ.

----------


## thucncvt

Đấu vậy đúng rồi mà , ,bình thường là ra tia thôi .

----------

emptyhb

----------


## IRF945

xả hở dây cao áp ra.xé đống dấy vụn để ở giữa 2 cựa HV xem nó chuyển động không.
sau đó để 2 dây hv đưa gần nhau nó bắn hồ quang ra .à nguồn và cao áp okie. coi như bóng có vấn đề
nhìn thấy bạn đấu in trực tiếp vào vcc thì ko ổn. đã gọi là test thì phải cho nó chạy tia yếu thôi, .   bằng cách nối qua VR tầm 50k để chỉnh nhé.
gắn luôn cái mA kế để xem dòng nó như thế nào.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## chetaocnc

nhớ cho nước vào nhé rồi làm gì làm k thì ôm hận :Wink:

----------

Diyodira

----------


## IRF945

> nhớ cho nước vào nhé rồi làm gì làm k thì ôm hận


Test thì no water cũng ko sao đâu. Chỉ nhá cho nó ra tia thôi. Ko hề hấn gì đâu.

----------


## nnk

nếu đảm bảo đấu đúng mà không có tia thì 99% bóng tèo rồi

----------

emptyhb

----------


## thucncvt

> xả hở dây cao áp ra.xé đống dấy vụn để ở giữa 2 cựa HV xem nó chuyển động không.
> sau đó để 2 dây hv đưa gần nhau nó bắn hồ quang ra .à nguồn và cao áp okie. coi như bóng có vấn đề
> nhìn thấy bạn đấu in trực tiếp vào vcc thì ko ổn. đã gọi là test thì phải cho nó chạy tia yếu thôi, .   bằng cách nối qua VR tầm 50k để chỉnh nhé.
> gắn luôn cái mA kế để xem dòng nó như thế nào.





> Test thì no water cũng ko sao đâu. Chỉ nhá cho nó ra tia thôi. Ko hề hấn gì đâu.


 Em cũng muốn xem qua  VR  50k , ra nó như thế nào
Em câu cơm bằng laser đã lâu  cũng chưa thử  *no water*  lần nào bác có thể làm cho các bác ở đây ,E cái clip để mở mang tầm mắt không ,

----------


## IRF945

> Em cũng muốn xem qua  VR  50k , ra nó như thế nào
> Em câu cơm bằng laser đã lâu  cũng chưa thử  *no water*  lần nào bác có thể làm cho các bác ở đây ,E cái clip để mở mang tầm mắt không ,


cái VR 50k .nếu ai học điện điện tử đều biết đó là cái biến trở 50 kilô ôm. Các chuyên gia đầu ngành laser đừng cười em nha. clip 3 nốt nhạc của em
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsweltbe7bc

----------


## Gamo

> Em cũng muốn xem qua  VR  50k , ra nó như thế nào
> Em câu cơm bằng laser đã lâu  cũng chưa thử  *no water*  lần nào bác có thể làm cho các bác ở đây ,E cái clip để mở mang tầm mắt không ,


Ý bác ấy nói là test thì ko cần bơm nước giải nhiệt làm gì, chỉ cần nhá cho ra tia thôi

Ống laser của em hồi đó test cũng làm biếng, để nguyên trong bọc, nhá thấy tia ra cháy giấy là ok

----------


## emptyhb

Em cảm ơn các bác nhiều ạ, em cho cái bóng đó nghỉ hưu luôn rồi.

Test laser thì em nghĩ nên có nước, mục đích làm nhiệt độ của ống thủy tinh không tăng đột ngột dẫn tới nứt hỏng.

Còn việc em đấu 5V trực tiếp vào IN thấy không có vấn đề gì cả, vì em chỉ thử chạm rồi nhả luôn, dòng ra của nó cũng chỉ 20-30mA

----------


## thucncvt

> cái VR 50k .nếu ai học điện điện tử đều biết đó là cái biến trở 50 kilô ôm. Các chuyên gia đầu ngành laser đừng cười em nha. clip 3 nốt nhạc của em
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsweltbe7bc


 Bác vặn nó xuống 10% đi



> Ý bác ấy nói là test thì ko cần bơm nước giải nhiệt làm gì, chỉ cần nhá cho ra tia thôi
> 
> Ống laser của em hồi đó test cũng làm biếng, để nguyên trong bọc, nhá thấy tia ra cháy giấy là ok


 Tất nhiên là em bít không có nước chứ hehe.



> Em cảm ơn các bác nhiều ạ, em cho cái bóng đó nghỉ hưu luôn rồi.
> 
> Test laser thì em nghĩ nên có nước, mục đích làm nhiệt độ của ống thủy tinh không tăng đột ngột dẫn tới nứt hỏng.
> 
> Còn việc em đấu 5V trực tiếp vào IN thấy không có vấn đề gì cả, vì em chỉ thử chạm rồi nhả luôn, dòng ra của nó cũng chỉ 20-30mA


 Ống của bác mà có bơm nước thì bác bấm  giữ bao nhiêu chả được

----------

emptyhb

----------


## chetaocnc

có cái clip test ống 80w không có nước k bác IRF945 cho em mở mang tầm mắt tí chứ cái clip của bác em k thấy bác quay cái đường nước

----------


## IRF945

> có cái clip test ống 80w không có nước k bác IRF945 cho em mở mang tầm mắt tí chứ cái clip của bác em k thấy bác quay cái đường nước


Đề nghị anh chị xem clip cho kỉ. Ống nhựa đó mình bọc dây Hv đấy. Thank nhiều.

----------

